# Trip to the vet



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

So I took fuzzy butt one and two (as the other half calls them) to he gets today. Willow got her second vaccination and didn't make a peep...didn't like the rectal thermometer much though. She squealed a fair bit when she got her microchip done but she stopped quickly. Mylo didn't make a peep when he got his microchip done. So both my babies are now fully vaccinated and microchipped and in two weeks Willow will be able to go out for walks so I'll have to find a harness that fits her! The vet said that Mylo can't go out for walks until she's fully vaccinated...have you heard this before? 

I had him take a look at Mylo's teeth. He said he should be done teething by now but that he's not and he said he'd put him at 19weeks. I worked it out and that would mean that he would have been 3 days old when I went to see him and a week and a half when I took him home 

He also said that Mylo is fat. In those words. Good job Mylo isn't self conscious! So I wondered if you guys could give me an opinion. I've been wondering if he was a bit overweight. His tummy is a bit round but I can feel his ribs. These are the best photos I could get. If you can't tell from them let me know and I'll try to get better ones  



















The other thing is I'm wondering whether to find a new vet for when Mylo gets neutered. The veterinary nurses seem lovely and knowledgeable but I've been three times and I've never seen the same vet. They've all come across rather abrupt too. Would you look for a new vet and how would you go about it? There's no one I know to ask for recommendations unfortunately. Thanks for your help and sorry about the essay!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm no expert but he doesn't look fat to me,isn't it just puppy fat.My vet said the same thing to me about Lily didn't like his tone so i said she gets plenty of walks and she's not a handbag dog.In our practice there's loads of vets but i found a lovely vet there so i always make the appointment with her.Bit strange about the teething thing,if he can't get that right i'd see another vet,sure they don't loose their teeth at the same time,some are slower than others like children


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

There's only one vet there at a time so I don't know what's going on but vaccines is one thing and neutering is a whole different one. I'm going to have to do some online research I think. I don't feel comfortable sending him there. Mylo ears when he's hungry and then leaves his food and he usually gets one to two walks a day. Maybe teething is different with small dogs? Either way he placed him as being 6 weeks younger than he is and said it as if I was lying about his age.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

This vet doesn't know toy breeds teething habits very well! We have had baby teeth removed at 12 months!! Normal by chi's history. I think you should look for a vet too. Can you ask neighbors, groomers for recommendations?


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

There are neighbours with dogs so I could ask them if they're around but I only know them to speak to in the street. I'll make it my mission to ask them what vets they use when I see them. Thanks


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I would get another vet. You have to be comfortable with your vet. Can you request a particular doctor when you make appointments? I can.

I don't think Mylo looks "fat!" Hubby wouldn't let me limit Angel's food too much when he was a puppy. He said they need the nutients. I didn't free feed him, but if he seemed hungry after eating the recommended amount, I would give him a little more. And I don't consider him fat today!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

My honest opinion is yes Mylo looks a bit overweight. Fat? No, but he could 
definitely lose a bit. He doesn't have much of a waist, and I don't see much 
of a tuck either from these pictures. I think if you just up his exercise a bit
daily, he'll lose the little weight that's extra. 

As for abrupt vets, you know I find you can't really take that personally because
they deal with A LOT on daily basis, it isn't always so easy to smile and make
small talk. BUT if you are not 100% happy with his techniques or advice then
you have every right to find another vet. At the end of the day you need to feel
comfortable with your vet, otherwise it may be difficult to properly communicate,
which is important because our pups' health is at stake.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I would try to find another vet if you're not feeling comfortable. Do you have a vet that specializes in small animals there? 

When our rat Premee needed a lump removed and Odie's vet (at a small animal hospital) couldn't see him that day, I took him to the first vet that could give us an appointment because I was so worried. I brought him in a kennel with a little plushy ferret hut that looked like a tea cozy for him to hide under and after the examination the vet said to me, "Well, at least if your rat dies you have a neat tea cozy". I was offended by his poor beside manner, and felt like he wasn't taking the situation seriously because it was "just a rat". 

Premee needed the lump removed asap, but I waited until Odie's vet clinic was able to do the operation and I felt a LOT better about it, even though I had to pay for another exam. Even if two vets will do exactly the same job with the same results, it's important to choose the one that you feel the most comfortable with.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> My honest opinion is yes Mylo looks a bit overweight. Fat? No, but he could
> definitely lose a bit. He doesn't have much of a waist, and I don't see much
> of a tuck either from these pictures. I think if you just up his exercise a bit
> daily, he'll lose the little weight that's extra.
> ...


Thanks. To be honest he gets as much exercise as we have time for. If its not raining he gets two walks a day. If it is raining he won't walk. I practically had to drag him along today. I'll try getting him to play more inside and get him out on the weekends. It's hard to tell in the photos because a lot of it is fur but he's definitely got a lot less definition than he used to have. Where the fur is tan coloured, that's where the line of his stomach is and everything below that is fur. 

To be honest the thing that made me want to go to another vets is the fact that its a tiny practice with one room and only one vet works at a time but I've never seen the same vet twice. I got the impression that the first guy I saw was 'on supply' as it were, but I don't know about the others. This guy was Welsh so he may not be a member of the practice. I don't know. Either way, I just don't like the idea that the vets are coming and going and I don't know who will be treating the puppies. My friend at work knows people with pets so she's going to ask about this other vets. It's a bit of travel but I don't mind that for peace of mind.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

I would change ! In my experience you need to find the best vet for YOU never go on advice ! We went to one called "Head & Heads" , mum went there all her life with her animals same as my nan it was all fine then new vets came , new managers too and the next thing I knew my muns dog was dead , we found out the tablets he was on was WAY to high ! But we stayed , then the thing that pushed me , my hamster went there multiple times fur bleeding , constantly told was a UTI and given anti biotics , I knew they where wrong in till she get REALLY I'll then they tell me it's a Tumor ( as I guessed) they said its best to put her to sleep , I refused intill I'm practically forced to with them using the old "she's in pain......" crap and then she is put asleep , with me to only find out a couple weeks later that with a simple injection and the right tablets ect. She would be fine ! Sorry for going on! But my point is THIS is the top vets in my town , recommended by everyone , even if it is recommended please check it out before hand ! It's what vet is best for you ! Good luck  x


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I'm sorry to hear about your experiences. Yep, I'll definitely be going to check the place out and talk to them about it first


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

It's great that you can get recommendations, word of mouth is good. I wouldn't
like dealing with a different vet each time either. As for Mylo, I know it's harder
to tell body condition when it comes to a long coat, but he does not even have
his full coat yet, you should definitely see a waist. Playing more will help
absolutely, especially interactive games, tug, fetch, etc. You can also take 
away all treats(if you give some). I hope you didn't take my weight comments
the wrong way, you know how much I value health and exercise, and I know
at times when it's our own dog that we see every single day our eyes adjust 
and it's not so easy to tell if they are getting a bit overweight. Anyways it's
such a small amount, you shouldn't have any issues getting it off. And I'm not
sure how much you feed, but I don't think cutting down is necessary, just
eliminate treats and provide more activity.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

It can be hard to hear when we love our pups, but no, I wanted an honest answer otherwise there's no point asking. I have been wondering if he's a bit chubby for a while but because I can feel his ribs I didn't know if it was the way he was sitting, or what. I use treats for training but I'll stop giving any other treats and try and up his playing and the exercise he gets on the weekends. He tears around the house with Willow, so hopefully he is getting more exercise. I usually free feed because Mylo only eats when hungry but I guess he eats when hungry and then eats the treats on top. If what I do doesn't help with the weight/ if he has any more bad behaviour then I'll be giving meal times. 

I know there is a lot of debate on meal times vs free feeding... What are your thoughts on it?


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I know there is a lot of debate on meal times vs free feeding... What are your thoughts on it?


Before Jaxx I had always free fed my dogs but looking back my golden retriever was overweight for a couple of years. I was totally against meal times with Jaxx until I realized he was eating at so many different times of the day that I was having to take him out just to potty A LOT. 
At first Jaxx refused to eat at meal times and we went through a day or so of him being stubborn and going without food. Then he finally figured it out that if he didn't eat he was going to be hungry. He is on such a schedule now that he knows first thing in the morning after potty to go to his rug and sit and wait for his food. If I don't feed him right around the time his evening meal he will sit on his rug and whine to let me know I forgot. 
I think in the end you have to do what works for your pets some people swear by free feeding but for us I think Jaxx is maintaining his weight better with meal times.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I 100% believe that meal times are the way to go. I was forced to free feed Toby when he was a pup because he refused to eat for days on end and he was extremely thin. Too skinny. It made his potty schedule unpredictable. And he ended up gaining too much weight. Now he eats ZP with water so he has to have a meal schedule and I think he had benefited from it greatly.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I use three different Vets. One for routine stuff, they are my favourites but quite ar away, a very local one for emergencies (I don't really like their attitude, but they are literally a couple of hundred yards down the road) and another in this town who are good but very expensive.
It is interesting that Shannon also received poor care for a small pet. I rarely take the guinea pigs to the vets anymore (most vets know next to nothing about them unfortunately) but I always rate highly a vet that will take the time to learn about the type of pets they don't make much money on, it says a lot about their attitude IMO.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I am a firm believer in mealtimes too, except for tiny puppies at risk of hypoglycemia. Food is a lot more than just nutrition, it is about communication too. I think it is very important that the dog knows it's food comes from you. You are the provider, the benevolent pack leader.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> I 100% believe that meal times are the way to go. I was forced to free feed Toby when he was a pup because he refused to eat for days on end and he was extremely thin. Too skinny. It made his potty schedule unpredictable. And he ended up gaining too much weight. Now he eats ZP with water so he has to have a meal schedule and I think he had benefited from it greatly.


In what ways do you think he benefited? Anyone got any for and againsts? Also, how do I go about Mylo not eating Willow's food? At the moment the only seperate meals they have is their raw meal and I have to watch Willow until she's done because if he gets a second he will steal it. Thanks for all your responses and oppinions


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> In what ways do you think he benefited? Anyone got any for and againsts? Also, how do I go about Mylo not eating Willow's food? At the moment the only seperate meals they have is their raw meal and I have to watch Willow until she's done because if he gets a second he will steal it. Thanks for all your responses and oppinions


He is on a schedule. He knows what to expect and when to expect it. I believe dogs are like children in that sense- they thrive on routine. He has stayed thin and svelte. He loves to eat (although I don't know if that is because of the ZP or mealtimes). His potty routine is regular and I can easily determine when something is abnormal in that department. I really think that mentally it provides stability that he enjoys.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks Ashley. I may look into implementing a schedule over the weekend


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I have also been told very recently that Bella is fat ! The person who said it is a professional but found it hilarious to joke "is she on a see food diet" I am aware Bella has put on a little weight and I know the reason is the reduced exercise regime she was on following her LP surgery in June. I have reduced her food by a small amount but to be honest she really doesn't eat that much anyway and i am working hard to get her exercise and fitness regime back to where we were pre surgery. I find it upsetting that when we are trying to do our best for our Chi's health and well-being these people knock our confidence with their flippant remarks.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Oct 1, 2012)

My dogs are on a schedule because I work full time and they are kenneled. So the meal times help with the potty times; they are like clockwork. I feel it has also helped me monitor if they are feeling well or not. It's a heads up to me if one of them is languishing at the bowl that is usually licked clean.

I'm glad you are looking for another vet. Just like with our own doctors, dentists, I feel we are more likely to go and ask questions if we are genuinely happy to see the person we are visiting. I have two vets at the same clinic and one is more warm and fuzzy so if I'm having a rough week I choose the gal and if I'm not feeling "sensitive" then I go ahead and see the other vet who is super smart and nice but has just a bit more "matter of fact" bedside manner that some days I'm just not in the mood for.  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

With my old Chi Benji (RIP), i used a quite expensive Vets in town, i only wanted the best for him. I thought i knew a lot about dogs (!) but i really didnt. At 10 years, Benji was quite poorly, he had a grade 4 heart murmur, and was put on medication from the Vets. However, the dose the Vet put him on was too high for him - he stopped eating, was constantly sick and after taking him back to the Vets twice, they finally did something. £1200 later (i had to pay even though it was their mistake or he wouldnt have got treated - issue is with solicitors!) and he recovered from this, but was never the same... He died not a year later, my poor boy xx
I really wish i had researched into Vets a bit better, not gone with an expensive one because they are 'supposed' to be better than the rest. 
Ive been with another vets since Honey was a pup, one who has 4 practices in my town - i can see my favourite vet in any of those 4 practices on any given day (unless he's on hols!) and 1 of the practices is the local emergency vets too. Honey is in their Healthy Pet Club - so i paid £100 when i got her, and she gets all her fleas/wormers, microchip, vaccs, and 3 check ups, plus 20% off her spay. They do puppy partys and my vet always tells me to bring Honey in when on walks etc, just to get her used to the place (she still doesnt like going though lol). I really like them and feel comfortable with them. 

With regards to feeding, i used to free feed Honey when she was a pup, this was very hit and miss and she either used to stuff herself silly or not eat at all, very frustrating for toilet training etc as people have said. Her trainer also mentioned that free-feeding wasn't good for her behaviour - she didnt have to work for her food... So the last month or so, we've had set meal times - morning and evening. She definately appreciates her food more, she wolfs it down, as she knows it will be taken up and not put down again until next meal time if she doesnt.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for all your advice. I think I am going to look at implementing meal times this weekend and sticking to that. Mylo wasn't too bad because he seemed to stop when full but I think he's eating more now Willow is here. I'm going to do my research too on the vets. It's scary to hear some of the mistakes they make and how detrimental it can be. I've got a while until Mylo will be done teething so I'll use that time to research vets and see if I can go in and talk to them at all too. 

Lisa - I'm sorry the person was so flippant. I think people could be a bit more tactful. You have more than a good reason for it and you're getting on track. Just ignore them...you're doing what is best for your girl and she'll be back to normal before you know it, the healthy way, not by being starved. 

Rachel - I'm so sorry to hear about Benji. That really sucks. I'd be devastated. It's terrible that they charged you any way. They should have been falling over themselves to apologise and do anything they can. At least you learned from the situation and have a good very now for Honey


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

We free feed Zee. He's like a little cow - he "grazes." A few kibbles here, a few there. We have checked his food and the recommendation for how much he should get in a day. Over the course of the day he gets about what the instructions recommend. We never feed over the recommendation. If he's eaten the recommended amount, he has to wait until tomorrow - but he rarely eats the entire recommended amount before bed time. He gets a treat if he goes out side and "poops" and he also gets a treat if he "comes" when called, because it is what we are working on with him. Free feeding works for us, but it's not for everyone. You have to find what works for you and your pups.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I think it worked when Willow wasn't here so I could keep an eye on his food but I think maybe now it is time to move to meal times. Zero is absolutely gorgeous by the way. I'd love to see more pics of him.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I don't think Mylo is fat, he's a puppy and he's growing! I think he's perfect, maybe I'm biased bc I love him! If it makes u feel any better, the vet said mojo was fat yesterday too. He wasn't too happy about that!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Aw. Poor Mojo! I'm glad you love Mylo. I think he's beautiful, along with all your pups


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

Aw thanks! I do have lots of pics of him, but most are on my lap top which is broken.  I'll try to get a few more and post them on here. I think I may have a few loaded up to the pic section, but I will work on getting more up.

I think your dogs are super cute! (Willow is a perfect name! She looks so delicate!)


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Aw, thanks  I look forward to seeing more pics of him. He just has a gorgeous face and beautiful markings. His little eyes sparkle!


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

Here's a link to a pic thread I just did: http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/73554-here-he-requested-d.html#post993899


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> I don't think Mylo is fat, he's a puppy and he's growing! I think he's perfect, maybe I'm biased bc I love him! If it makes u feel any better, the vet said mojo was fat yesterday too. He wasn't too happy about that!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App



We all love Mylo, and my hubby just saw a picture of Willow and is now her
biggest fan, he said he REALLY likes her, she's very cute. What's this about
Mojo? Didn't you just say how proud you are that he lost 0.5lbs? Does the vet
think he needs to lose more? 

I know weight is always a touchy subject, but I do know that my vet would
never hesitate to tell me if one of my dogs was overweight, and I like that about
him. I think it comes from a place of "care". Not to hurt feelings.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Zero's Mom said:


> Here's a link to a pic thread I just did: http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/73554-here-he-requested-d.html#post993899


I just saw that thread. Thanks for posting. He is just adorable!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> We all love Mylo, and my hubby just saw a picture of Willow and is now her
> biggest fan, he said he REALLY likes her, she's very cute. What's this about
> Mojo? Didn't you just say how proud you are that he lost 0.5lbs? Does the vet
> think he needs to lose more?
> ...


Thanks. That's very sweet. 

I actually asked my vet last time how Mylo's weight was, it was more just how he approached it. I think if he'd said 'he's a little overweight' or 'he needs to lose a little bit of weight' or offered me advice if have been a lot more responsive.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh Melissa, I know, I agree it was rude, I was speaking about my own vet.
Mine sometimes comes off kind of strange in the way he speaks to people,
but I know him well and he truly cares for the animals he treats, he's great
at what he does, he just lacks social skills at times. I definitely agree that
most times a gentler approach gets better results. I find a great vet is hard 
to find, so I overlook my vet's lack of social skills because I do think he's one 
of the best.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> We all love Mylo, and my hubby just saw a picture of Willow and is now her
> biggest fan, he said he REALLY likes her, she's very cute. What's this about
> Mojo? Didn't you just say how proud you are that he lost 0.5lbs? Does the vet
> think he needs to lose more?
> ...


Mojo did lose 0.5lbs since his physical last year but for some odd reason, they never updated his weight since his first visit when he was way too skinny at 5.5lbs and all bones! Last when he weighed 8.5lbs they didn't save it in the computer, so it looks like weight gain to them. I think he could lose another half a pound, maybe 1 pound, but I think he looks great! He's just not a tiny guy like the other two. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow Zorana only 5.5lbs, hard to imagine! Poor baby.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Wow Zorana only 5.5lbs, hard to imagine! Poor baby.


I know! He was way too skinny so we kinda over-fed him for quite some time and then created the opposite problem. He's on his way to weight loss success now! Yay!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Well I'm glad you have a good vet who cares. My dentist is like that. Great dentist, terrible social skills, but hey, I don't go there for a chat. 

Poor Mojo! I'm sure the extra weight will come off in time but he doesn't look like he's overweight. He just looks a bit more stocky compared to the others. Mylo weighed in at around 6.6lbs, but he's tiny. He's very solid and well built though. We've cut out most treats (except those for training) and got in a few extra walks. Hopefully he'll have that little bit extra off soon.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Sounds great Melissa, I have no doubt that it will, it won't take much.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Well I'm glad you have a good vet who cares. My dentist is like that. Great dentist, terrible social skills, but hey, I don't go there for a chat.
> 
> Poor Mojo! I'm sure the extra weight will come off in time but he doesn't look like he's overweight. He just looks a bit more stocky compared to the others. Mylo weighed in at around 6.6lbs, but he's tiny. He's very solid and well built though. We've cut out most treats (except those for training) and got in a few extra walks. Hopefully he'll have that little bit extra off soon.


My sister's chihuahua Carter weighs 6.5lbs and he's super tiny too (he has really long legs tho) so I know what you mean! It's kinda tricky bc I think it's just a tiny bit of puppy fat which IMO is a good thing! U don't want to starve a puppy, it's the most crucial part in their development. I'm sure he will have that little extra weight off in no time, especially now that he has a baby sister to play with! Lola's been so hyper since Leo came home, she's lost 0.75lbs which is a lot for her bc she used to weigh 5.5lbs and she wasn't fat then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> I know! He was way too skinny so we kinda over-fed him for quite some time and then created the opposite problem. He's on his way to weight loss success now! Yay!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App



It's so hard to not overdo it when they come from bad situations. I struggle
with that every time we take in a rescue, but somehow manage to not spoil
them, but my hubby makes it so so hard, he feels bad for the dog and just
wants to give it everything, you know. Bella for example, came to us weighing
under 2lbs! Imagine that! Skin and bones, you just want to feed the whole
cow to her, lol. She's at an ideal weight of 2.5lbs now, but even though she 
is now healthy, hubby still struggles daily to not spoil her, he still sees that
frail little girl. He's the same way with me, always trying to fatten me up,
remembering me as the poor starving Russian child, lol.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Yea, they both tear around together! Saying that he used to get his zoomies quite a lot before too. He gets enough food so that he's not hungry, I've just cut out some treats and the human food that he probably shouldn't have been having anyway. Aw, it's nice that Lola is so playful now


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> My sister's chihuahua Carter weighs 6.5lbs and he's super tiny too (he has really long legs tho) so I know what you mean! It's kinda tricky bc I think it's just a tiny bit of puppy fat which IMO is a good thing! U don't want to starve a puppy, it's the most crucial part in their development. I'm sure he will have that little extra weight off in no time, especially now that he has a baby sister to play with! Lola's been so hyper since Leo came home, she's lost 0.75lbs which is a lot for her bc she used to weigh 5.5lbs and she wasn't fat then.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App



TRUE! Which is why I said there is no need to cut the food, just treats and up
the exercise(which imo every dog can benefit from). A play buddy definitely
helps, Mylo is lucky to have Willow. My Chanel is so so happy with Bella, it's
hard to remember how things were without her.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

LS, I remember how Bella looked! She was a scrawny little thing and now she's a confident beautiful diva (just like her mommy). She and Chanel are just like 2 little peas in a pod and I love them!!

Melissa, can you please post some more pics of the dynamic duo (or fur butts 1 and 2, lol) so I can just melt per them! Thanks!! Oh and yes, the table food! That's what did it for mojo and now he's the worst begger ever! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks Zorana. 

YES I want more pictures too!!! ...so does my hubby,lol. It's true, yesterday
when he was sitting next to me and snuck a peak at the laptop screen, he saw
Willow and fell in love. So I searched for her pictures that you posted and he
awwwed at all of them, lol, it's funny to me because it's soooo rare that he likes
little dogs, he's a "rugged" kind of guy, yet he went all soft for little Willow.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Thanks Zorana.
> 
> YES I want more pictures too!!! ...so does my hubby,lol. It's true, yesterday
> when he was sitting next to me and snuck a peak at the laptop screen, he saw
> ...


How could u not? Her face is priceless!! I love when manly men gush over chi's! Bryan used to tell me all the time that he wouldn't walk Gino or hold him when we were out.....now he tells people they're like our kids and baby talks to them all the time! Hahaha. A long time ago I saw w pic of Sylvester Stallone getting out of a Ferrari with....a chi in his hands! Lol!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Aw. I'm so glad you guys like her. I'll try to get more pics and post them soon. I have a request for pics of Willow's puppy tummy too! Hehe. When I'm walking Mylo I actually tend to get more big men 'aww-ing' than women.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> How could u not? Her face is priceless!! I love when manly men gush over chi's! Bryan used to tell me all the time that he wouldn't walk Gino or hold him when we were out.....now he tells people they're like our kids and baby talks to them all the time! Hahaha. A long time ago I saw w pic of Sylvester Stallone getting out of a Ferrari with....a chi in his hands! Lol!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App



Aww sweet Bryan, that's cute. It's impossible not to love this breed, once you
get to know them. Even the toughest guys melt, this is true. And Sylvester is
a dog lover, I remember watching him speak about his best friend dog that he
had to sell(for 50$) when he was dirt poor, the decision hurt him so much, he
tracked the buyer down(once he made money) and offered 15000$ and a part
in the Rocky movie in return for his bud.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I found the Sylvester story. It's good, worth a listen.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I always find it strange that Micky Rouke is a chi lover. He has loads of them and a yard covered with net so that birds of prey can't get at them


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I always find it strange that Micky Rouke is a chi lover. He has loads of them and a yard covered with net so that birds of prey can't get at them



He's a good example of the "Can't judge a book by its cover" saying.


----------

